# XP with Intel AHCI controller ICH9M on an notebook compal JHL90



## gauda_78 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am new to this forum-stuff, so please forgive me if I do something I shouldnt do... I have sorta the same problem as the guy from this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...er-for-the-hard-drive-322401.html#post1858786
I have a compal JHL90++ with the ahci-problem. I have installed xp with ahci disabled. I have read that it is possible to install ahci-drivers afterwords and then reboot and activate ahci..and then everything would be fine. But it is not working on mine computer. The strange thing is that device-mangager identifies 2 intel controllers with an id of 2928 and 292D..I have looked at the ahci.inf file provided with the intel driver that falc downloaded which should support my chipset who is PM45. But the inf-file only has these identifies: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2681&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ESB2 SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C1&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH7M/MDH SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2821&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH8R/DH/DO SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH8M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2922&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH9R/DO/DH SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A02&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH10D/DO SATA AHCI Controller"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A22&CC_0106.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) ICH10R SATA AHCI Controller"
I have tried to install the driver...but it will not work. But I cant understand why my device 2928 isnt in the inf-file? I mean...shouldnt Intel produce intel-drivers for their own devices? I am about to give up all winxp..and only work on ubuntu...only...I wanna play microsoft flight simulator X...Please please Please...Somebody heeeelp? 
Oh..I should add..I tried installing XP with AHCI enabled with an unattended iso-cd with driverpack installed. The driverpack has support for Intel Mass storage and I thought it would work. It has support of Ich9..But I have Ich9m...so I only get BSOD when I tried the install with AHCI enabled...

I have a big phobia against rebooting..so this is really making me frustrated..cause on this laptop I have to boot with the ultimate boot cd to flash the bios setting to enable or disable ahci...

Anyone who can help me with this is going to be my superhero!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the drivers here (Storage Manager).

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...2842&DwnldID=17061&agr=Y&lang=eng&PrdMap=2842


----------



## gauda_78 (Dec 31, 2008)

Allready tried the drivers...I even tried earlier versions of the driver too...Doesnt work. When I run the exe-version of the same driver I get an error message saying that it cant find any supported hardware for this driver...So strange...and so frustrating...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked the BIOS settings if you can set AHCI support there?


----------

